# Puppy Kindergarten



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My little baby is growing up. Cadeau graduated tonight from puppy Kindergarten. He really did great in the class. He was really scared the first few weeks and hid between his grandma's legs (my mom was his handler as I had an advanced obedience class with Miss Cameo). Tonight he was really strutting his stuff and impressing his instructors. He still has some shyness issues to work out, but I am confident he will. My primary purpose was to get him socialized for his future work and I was so pleased to see that it seemed to work. 

[attachment=24838:attachment]


Miss Cameo also did great in her class. I was getting a bit discouraged about her progress toward obedience competition, but we seem to be hitting the right buttons lately and she is seeming to really enjoy herself at class again. After class, I took a new picture of her in one of Marj's summer bows. She really makes a beautiful picture when she is heeling beside me or running to me on recall. I love seeing her coat fly. 

[attachment=24837:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Your babies are SO cute!! I am pleased to hear that your babies did well!! I am REALLY considering taking Mia to kindergarten!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Cadeau on Graduating!!!































The gradutation picture of him is soooooo adorable, it is just perfect!! What a cutie!!








And Cameo looks so adorable wearing her new bow as well!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, cute pictures







at least he got to wear his graduation hat, I was too lazy to go to mine. He looks much smarter than me though









Miss Cameo is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeh for your babies!
That inspires me to take Holly.
Congratulations, hope everyone got a treat or partied.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations!







Winnie graduated Sunday night and won first place for the longest "sit-stay" with the greatest distance. Walking the wooden plank for agility was another story







All in all it was a great experience!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Cadeau and Cameo!!!




Joy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ACK! Cuteness Overload, Carina! SWEET pictures! Congratulations to both of your precious scholars! That's great news!







You have a baby genius there...how old is Cadeau now?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!!







You should be very proud!! Well done to both Master C & Miss C!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg, congrats!!! I can't wait to see him. Wait, i am going to see him, right? You're going to Nationals aren't you?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations to both of the sweet grads! They look adorable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, congratulations!!!







I love that graduation picture!


----------



## dicorsa32 (May 23, 2007)

Congrats to both dogs. The pictures are adorable. Chevy just graduated from his intermidiate class and he received a woofy dog with a graduations shirt and cap. It is now his favorite toy. When he goes out it goes out and when he comes in he brings it right back in. Its funny. I personally love taking him to the classes. He learns so much as well as me!!!! Maybe they have a puppy college! ha

Toni and Chevy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg those pictures are priceless














Your little ones are just adorable







I love the hat and graduation certificate, great shot







and of course the pretty little bow, Cameo is beautiful








Congratulations Cadeau, well done


----------



## Starr (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi, All these pictures show Maltese beauties that don't have the reddish tear stains, please help. I have 3 puppies, one is 10 months (male-Buck) and the other 2 are 7 months (male-Bear and female-Spring) and not sure what to do.




> My little baby is growing up. Cadeau graduated tonight from puppy Kindergarten. He really did great in the class. He was really scared the first few weeks and hid between his grandma's legs (my mom was his handler as I had an advanced obedience class with Miss Cameo). Tonight he was really strutting his stuff and impressing his instructors. He still has some shyness issues to work out, but I am confident he will. My primary purpose was to get him socialized for his future work and I was so pleased to see that it seemed to work.
> 
> [attachment=24838:attachment]
> 
> ...


----------

